# 1 million step challenge



## Stitch147 (Aug 1, 2017)

The company that I work for have teamed up with Diabetes UK to help promote awareness of diabetes. As a result as a company we have signed up to take part in the 1 million step challenge, which starts today. We even have a bespoke leaderboard to track our process. 
I have signed up to take part in this. The challenge is to do 1 million steps in 3 months. This works out to approx. 10,000 steps a day.
I should be able to achieve this. I average 15,000 a day as it is and during the time of the challenge I will be completing 2 x 5ks, 1 x 10k, a 25k, a 10 miler, spending a week at the Great Dorset Steam Fair and a week in Disneyland! So lots of walking ahead of me.
I'll keep you updated with how I get on and may even throw in some pictures along the way.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2017)

Well done Stitch, I'm sure you'll smash it!


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 1, 2017)

That sounds great. I wonder how many million steps you've already done this year?!


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 1, 2017)

I dread to think! Apparently 1 million steps is approximately 500 miles!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 12, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> The company that I work for have teamed up with Diabetes UK to help promote awareness of diabetes. As a result as a company we have signed up to take part in the 1 million step challenge, which starts today. We even have a bespoke leaderboard to track our process.
> I have signed up to take part in this. The challenge is to do 1 million steps in 3 months. This works out to approx. 10,000 steps a day.
> I should be able to achieve this. I average 15,000 a day as it is and during the time of the challenge I will be completing 2 x 5ks, 1 x 10k, a 25k, a 10 miler, spending a week at the Great Dorset Steam Fair and a week in Disneyland! So lots of walking ahead of me.
> I'll keep you updated with how I get on and may even throw in some pictures along the way.


Brilliant Company & well done Stitch.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 14, 2017)

Well 2 weeks in to the 1 million step challenge and I am currently number 8 on the TfL leaderboard (600 people taking part).


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2017)

Well done Stitch! Do you know the person at Number 1?


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 14, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Well done Stitch! Do you know the person at Number 1?


I don't, I don't know any that are above me. Hoping I can catch them up after spending all next week at the Great Dorset Steam Fair, plenty of walking!


----------



## eggyg (Aug 14, 2017)

I did it last year and it becomes highly addictive, I would put my pedometer onto my dressing gown as soon as I got up. ( wasn't wasting any precious steps!) I would walk to work the long way and if by chance I was just under the 10k by bed time I would march around the garden until it clicked over to the 10! It was great fun and I did my one million steps about 10 days early. I ended up quite high on the Diabetes UK leaderboard and raised £560 which I was thrilled about. I know you will smash it, good luck! 
PS You're right it does equate to about 500 miles, I ended up in Lands End, I didn't realise you had to go home at the end of every day!!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Well 2 weeks in to the 1 million step challenge and I am currently number 8 on the TfL leaderboard (600 people taking part).


Very Good Stitch


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 14, 2017)

Good for you Stitch


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 15, 2017)

Good for you Stitch - with all the walking you're about to do as well, I reckon you'll smash it no probs. Good luck x


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2017)

Keep us up to date pls Stitch ?


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 29, 2017)

Well we are now entering week 5 of the 1 million step challenge and I am currently sitting in 9th place on the leaderboard. I have almost completed 700,000 steps so far! So not long until I hit the 1 million step mark.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 29, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Well we are now entering week 5 of the 1 million step challenge and I am currently sitting in 9th place on the leaderboard. I have almost completed 700,000 steps so far! So not long until I hit the 1 million step mark.


Brilliant Stitch147 very good & that's the way to do it. Double Gold Star


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 10, 2017)

Well, we are now in the last month of the 1 million step challenge. I am currently sitting in 4th place on the leaderboard. Lets see if I can get into the top 3 by the end of the month.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 19, 2017)

10 days left of the 1 million step challenge and I am currently sitting in 3rd place! Hoping I can stay there until the end.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 31, 2017)

Today is the last day of the 1 million step challenge and I am still in 3rd place! I have been asked to write a blog for Diabetes UK for the press release connected to my workplace talking about how I found it.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Today is the last day of the 1 million step challenge and I am still in 3rd place! I have been asked to write a blog for Diabetes UK for the press release connected to my workplace talking about how I found it.


Well done Stitch!  Great achievement  I'll look forward to reading your blog


----------



## Robin (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow, go Stitch!


----------



## eggyg (Oct 31, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Today is the last day of the 1 million step challenge and I am still in 3rd place! I have been asked to write a blog for Diabetes UK for the press release connected to my workplace talking about how I found it.


Well done Stitch, how many did you finish on? You don’t have to answer this til midnight tonight, ha! Every step counts. When I did it last year, I did something like 1,100,000 but the leader of the Diabetes UK board had done 4 million! They must have been a postman, or a fibber!


----------



## Contused (Oct 31, 2017)

Well done Stitch.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 31, 2017)

Well done stitch


----------



## Flower (Oct 31, 2017)

Awesome achievement Stitch, fantastic  I look forward to reading your blog


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 31, 2017)

Well done Stitch!


----------



## Ditto (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow, fabulous Stitch, very well done.  I am in awe...I mean really! Need to read your blog.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 1, 2017)

Well I logged my last steps this morning and ended up completing 2.6 million steps in 3 months!!! Ive just sent off my blog to Diabetes UK about my 1 million step journey. Ive attached it, hope you can read it!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2017)

Fabulous Stitch! Great blog -you have been a very busy lady!  Amazing achievement, well done!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 1, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Flower (Nov 1, 2017)

Great read Stitch and the events look good fun  2.6 million steps is amazing!


----------

